# Awesome blade



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

They are good quality blades, I have the 40T, does a great job


----------



## gleasoncraftworks (Jan 8, 2015)

I use the same blade, and I agree that it makes fantastic cuts. I've noticed that it's starting to burn a bit once in a while. Maybe time for a new one?


----------



## jeffswildwood (Dec 26, 2012)

I agree, I bought one for my table and one for my chop saw. Super results.


----------



## Pointer (May 11, 2015)

My blade is starting to burn the hardwoods. Perhaps I will try this blade. I was contemplating spending the big bucks for a Forrest, but maybe I should give this one a try first.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

Gleason, how long have you been using your blade before you noticed degraded cuts?

Pointer, I was in your shoes two weeks ago. I'm glad I saved some money and went with this blade. I may have gotten a good one out of the batch. Please let me know what you get and how it works out


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Cleaning the blade does wonders. I use Krud-Kutter which is cheap and effective. Sometimes I have to get blades resharpened. While this blade is good My Forrest Woodworker II wins hands down.









Just my thoughts on this.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Ken,

Thanks for the info on the cleaner. Do you soak it overnight in that stuff?


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

I've seen that blade at Lowes. It was cheap enough and looked very much like my Freud blade. I then saw that it was
made in Italy. Hmmm. I wonder if Freud made it. I have a Woodworker II and had to send it back for them to rework the blade. I was getting some tear out in my cuts. None of my other blades did that. They reworked it and it was ok. My Freuds cut just as good. I won't buy a Forrest blade again.


----------



## gleasoncraftworks (Jan 8, 2015)

> Gleason, how long have you been using your blade before you noticed degraded cuts?
> 
> - Dedvw


Dedvw-I'm sorry man, I just noticed your reply and question above! I hope you see this. To answer you-I have been using these blades on several saws for several years, and I can honestly saw they keep going and going. I used my first one for probably a year and I cut through plywood, MDF, laminated particle board-you know, all the nasty stuff. I think it was the particle board that finally ruined the cut quality for me. I've been so impressed with these blades, that I do not feel like buying one of the "better" blades would actually save me time from sanding or planing because the Marples blade leaves a clean, smooth, flawless edge.

To summarize, the Marples 50T lasted me a year with nice clean cuts until I dulled it with laminate. These come with larger carbide tips which makes them obvious candidates for sharpening to prolong their useful life, as well. Don't hesitate to buy and use these excellent blades!


----------

